# F.A.O mosales123



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Now please stop posting crap all over this forum. If you have a question to ask then start a thread and ask. 

And please stop text talking and get a dictionary....:thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

+ 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

And reply to your pm you just sent me (see below)


why do u swear m8 do i know or somthink i just asked a q whats rong wiv that u manyak and who the **** is u are u the boss here or what twat


No I'm not the boss. But I have been on this forum long enough to see right through you my friend. 

Now I have no problem you asking a question on this forum, why would I. 
But your going on lots of different threads and posting the same rubbish which no one can understand as it's all text talk which is against the rules. 

Plus if I was the boss I would of banned your arse before now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

mowales123 by the way 

HTH


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Are you going to post here. As your posting everywhere else. 

There is a reason this thread exists because of people like you

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141611-people-spamming-50-a.html


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> mowales123 by the way
> 
> HTH



My iPhone didn't like mowales123. I didn't see it autocorrect it. 
You should see my phone throwing a fit trying to get tazzmaxx out of it


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Just ban the bellend and anyway isn't that what skylineowners.com is for lol


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

you did swear me first for no reson and you called me ****** im married man maybe you the ****** not me also i do text like i want you dont have to awnser me and i cant spell propry nothing wrong with that?you should help pepole here not laugh on them?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Where is mook or Toni when you need them...


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

jim-lm said:


> My iPhone didn't like mowales123. I didn't see it autocorrect it.
> You should see my phone throwing a fit trying to get tazzmaxx out of it


I wasn't sure if it was you being clever, seeing as how it looks like a blatant spam for 50 attempt to start selling, hence mo*SALES*123 :clap:


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

grow up will ya is not your site?im trying to be friendly but you ruin it?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fairly sure we all have access to a spell checker, I have one built into my browser (although it seems to be American). Its worth spending a little time to construct a coherant and sensible post as people will then respond to it.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

what are on bout mr manyak i dont have anythink to sale on here?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

You need to start your own threads and ask questions in the right sections on the forum, not ask about turbo sizes on a discussion topic about Google earth in the "Off topic" area!!!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You did have in your profile but it was deleted

We all know once u get to 50 up it will go


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Manyak is a rude word in arabic...


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

exactly m8 thanks u.i just cant spell happy now pepole


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> you did swear me first for no reson and you called me ****** im married man maybe you the ****** not me also i do text like i want you dont have to awnser me and i cant spell propry nothing wrong with that?you should help pepole here not laugh on them?



Mate I would be more than happy to help, but posting in every thread the same random question gets up people's noses. Just start your own thread in the turbo section and wait for replys. Or do lots of reading of old post and learn. 
Google is also helpful. 

To me your just building your count up to 50 spamming rubbish.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont have anythink to sale i swear,and yea manyak is rude in arabic.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

yea coz im new on site and i made a mistake sorry evey one im just human an i do mistake nothing wrong with that, plus no one advice me before what is the rite thing to do so is not all my fault.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> I wasn't sure if it was you being clever, seeing as how it looks like a blatant spam for 50 attempt to start selling, hence mo*SALES*123 :clap:


Yes I did cliff....:shy:


(wish I had thought of that:nervous


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You managed to put a for sale ad within your profile so forgive me for not believing you with that pitiful excuse


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> You managed to put a for sale ad within your profile so forgive me for not believing you with that pitiful excuse


opcorn:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> Yes I did cliff....:shy:
> 
> 
> (wish I had thought of that:nervous


I made the same assumption about the S too. Its like one of those books where the people read into it far more than the author intended, you know, like the Bible


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> yea coz im new on site and i made a mistake sorry evey one im just human an i do mistake nothing wrong with that, plus no one advice me before what is the rite thing to do so is not all my fault.


There is a thread saying forum rules!!! Have a good read up. 

So your swearing at me in Arabic.... I don't know Arabic, so I will say, do us all a favour and pi55 off...:thumbsup:


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

its ok guys all good now all sorted no hard feeling at all from any one,can i ask a q now plz?haha or i get banned haha


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

you swore me first m8 read your msg.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> ,can i ask a q now plz?


Didn't give us much of a choice there


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I made the same assumption about the S too. Its like one of those books where the people read into it far more than the author intended, you know, like the Bible


. Mark don't open that can of worms again...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Have u not got some crazy arse drifting videos you could post?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> . Mark don't open that can of worms again...


Awwww, but I like them worms


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

i just asked before bout the housings 63a/r and 82a/r wich one is best to buy im looking to buy gt3076r but i dont know wich housings is best with it thats all and thanks you for your time?


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

It's not rocket science, obey or leave


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Na just leave


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> you swore me first m8 read your msg.


Yes I did!!! And you can post your question in the right section you mite get an answer.. But don't hold your breath. 

Their are hard feels because as mike pointed out you have been court out with wanting to sell something in your profile. 
We see and deal with people like you all the time. Spamming so you can sell something. 

This is why we have a post limit as people like you posting rubbish left right and centre stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> i just asked before bout the housings 63a/r and 82a/r wich one is best to buy im looking to buy gt3076r but i dont know wich housings is best with it thats all and thanks you for your time?


This is still the WRONG section.!!!!!!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Awwww, but I like them worms


Well this is getting boring, it's like talking to a brick wall. so marky open the can..:clap:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mowales123, do yourself a favor and get a spell checker. 

I use Firefox browser as it has a built in Spell Checker. 


I'm dyslexic and struggle to spell words. I can read but i have to read everything twice as words change before my eyes. But i do my best to try and write something that others understand on here. Put some effort in basically mate!


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

i just said i dont have anythink to sale i sold my turbo last week on ebay and im just buying a new turbo now so i need to ask a few quastions thats all.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> i just said i dont have anythink to sale i sold my turbo last week on ebay and im just buying a new turbo now so i need to ask a few quastions thats all.


Maybe u should have asked on the 7th April when u were first spotted as a spammer


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Start a new thread in the turbo section, call it "turbo choice" or "help choosing a turbo" or similar and ask your question in there.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

i was new and i didnt know the rules.its only a website guys i made a mistake and i said im sorry?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> You managed to put a for sale ad within your profile so forgive me for not believing you with that pitiful excuse



You have been rumbled my friend, you can keep posting your excuses but it won't fly with us. 

As Matty said I'm not the best either with spelling but do my upmost to spell and use grammar to the best of my ability.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

where is that turbo section how do i find it marky plz m8 i just dont know how to use the site very well yet?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> i was new and i didnt know the rules.its only a website guys i made a mistake and i said im sorry?


Well you've been told where to ask you're question, you may get an answer but the question is too vague anyway

I'll let Glenn post up the search forum image lol


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

ok jim i try my best mate but you need to know is not my fault if i cant spell?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> where is that turbo section how do i find it marky plz m8 i just dont know how to use the site very well yet?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/turbos.html

Click that....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> ok jim i try my best mate but you need to know is not my fault if i cant spell?


Who's is it then?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

just had a look at his post history. how can you not get that asking about turbo's in a mobile phone thread thats in a section named non skyline related is NOT the right place to post?
you may not be able to spell propperly (hell im very dyslexic, and thats probably spelt wrong as well lol)
but surely you dont need to be txt typping all the time. and swearing at people in a language they dont understand. it doesnt make u smart just shows you up as abusive. this is one of the most friendly knowledgable forums about. as long as you dont act like a tool.

tib


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

it wont let me click marky!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'll let Glenn post up the search forum image lol



PMSL.... .. .... awaits Glens post in the morning :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> i was new and i didnt know the rules.its only a website guys i made a mistake and i said im sorry?


Yes it's just a website. But people here have a love of skylines and are petrol heads. 
But we get people who have something to sell and rip people off. So everyone looks out for spammers to help each other out before they get ripped off. If its just a websit to you, go and find another one and leave us alone...:thumbsup:


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

MrGT said:


> just had a look at his post history. how can you not get that asking about turbo's in a mobile phone thread thats in a section named non skyline related is NOT the right place to post?
> you may not be able to spell propperly (hell im very dyslexic, and thats probably spelt wrong as well lol)
> but surely you dont need to be txt typping all the time. and swearing at people in a language they dont understand. it doesnt make u smart just shows you up as abusive. this is one of the most friendly knowledgable forums about. as long as you dont act like a tool.
> 
> tib


i have no idea what are you talking bout mate i cant remember.sorry


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wasting everybodys time


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> i have no idea what are you talking bout mate i cant remember.sorry


An illiterate amnesiac!


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

ok i did click on it marky whats next?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> An illiterate amnesiac!




WTF does that mean?


EDIT! , sorry, i have read it a few times and now know LOL. Dyslexic and all


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

im not here to rip any one you dont know me jim why all this hussle for?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> WTF does that mean?



I forget


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

mowales123 said:


> ok i did click on it marky whats next?


somebody get the crayons out and draw him a picture. geez:chairshot

Tib


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

mattysupra said:


> WTF does that mean?
> 
> 
> EDIT! , sorry, i have read it a few times and now know LOL. Dyslexic and all


???:runaway:


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> An illiterate amnesiac!


what is that mean?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> ok i did click on it marky whats next?


Starting to get sarcastic isn't going to help at all. Now use what brain you have and work it out. Do we really need to hold your hand!!! 

I mean FFS how can you not remember what you posted and where. 
That just shows you dont give a rats arse and your spamming for your 50, which we are helping you get...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> ok i did click on it marky whats next?


OK, last clue then im leaving it with you.... Try the button labeled "New Thread".


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mowales123 said:


> what is that mean?



I dont know, i cant read the words. They are to big for me. 

But im pretending i know mate :nervous:


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Now on 50 lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

saltyno1 said:


> Now on 50 lol


Is it 50 to sell? 


I reckon by the time Mook reads this thread it will be back at maybe 10? LOL


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

aw yea i know now thanks marky cheers m8.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Keep your eyes peeled guys, the sale is about to begin. 

No I don't know you, and don't want to to be honest...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

What I don't understand is, I very kindly answered one of his questions and he has been everywhere else on the forum but the place where the question was asked?
Also, posted randomly on a thread about turbo housings when that seems to be what he is most interested in.
Really do think its someone having a laugh and think someone on the forum should write a program to see if mowales123 is an anagram of mookistar.
They never post at the same time you know 

Edit :

Its not an anagram of tonig either.

.
.
.

or BlowDog

.
.
.

or Fuggles


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mowales123 said:


> aw yea i know now thanks marky cheers m8.



You still doing it! 

You have put 'm8' , its 'mate' 

This is what pees people off.


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

I reckon they are just having a laugh no interest in turbos/skylines at all


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This is mycroft taking revenge on his thread..... Where is a mod when you need one....wake up mook your needed..


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

out on interest jim how old you?and i dont know what sale you on bout we both wait and see if your right ok.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> aw yea i know now thanks marky cheers m8.


Matty, My overly literal brain read it as... "i know now thanks cheers" with emphasis on me as the target. The rest I ignore automatically. I may be able to spell ok, but when it comes to reading I need a certain level of readability. Thats why I like this site, even our self proclaimed dyslexics post in a fashion I can read quite nicely, the effort is definitely appreciated.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

you need to grow up pal its only a website ha blade hell.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont mean you marky?i meant jim


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Matty, My overly literal brain read it as... "i know now thanks cheers" with emphasis on me as the target. The rest I ignore automatically. I may be able to spell ok, but when it comes to reading I need a certain level of readability. Thats why I like this site, even our self proclaimed dyslexics post in a fashion I can read quite nicely, the effort is definitely appreciated.


Quality lol


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> you need to grow up pal its only a website ha blade hell.


Why do you want to know my age?? And what does "ha blade hell" mean???

Well I hope this thread has now stopped you posting a for sale thread and ripping some poor bloke off. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

im really confused. Anyone else confused? im not sure if i m supposed to be confused or if im confusing myself at the moment?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> im really confused. Anyone else confused? im not sure if i m supposed to be confused or if im confusing myself at the moment?


Anything in particular confusing you ?


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

i really dont know what is your problem jim seriously.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> im really confused. Anyone else confused? im not sure if i m supposed to be confused or if im confusing myself at the moment?


Matty I'm with you, I have no idea why I am waisting my first week off work for two years posting crap for this numpty.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

am i on gang site or normal pepole im confused help.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Anything in particular confusing you ?


Well ye, this - Matty, My overly literal brain read it as... "i know now thanks cheers" with emphasis on me as the target. The rest I ignore automatically. I may be able to spell ok, but when it comes to reading I need a certain level of readability. Thats why I like this site, even our self proclaimed dyslexics post in a fashion I can read quite nicely, the effort is definitely appreciated.


But after reading it about 20 times i think i now understand! 

I am now officially un-confused again! opcorn:

LOL at this thread. I think its Mook or someone playing us all up!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> i really dont know what is your problem jim seriously.


Let me think about it..........YOU!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Subscribed...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Quality lol


I re-read my post several times and simply can`t see the unintended joke...

Apparently, According to a so called Doctor, The reason I have so much trouble with reading "txt" speak among others, is the result of a type of high functioning autism called Aspergers, Personally, I don`t like that label and prefer to think of myself as a picky bastard instead..


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> Well ye, this - Matty, My overly literal brain read it as... "i know now thanks cheers" with emphasis on me as the target. The rest I ignore automatically. I may be able to spell ok, but when it comes to reading I need a certain level of readability. Thats why I like this site, even our self proclaimed dyslexics post in a fashion I can read quite nicely, the effort is definitely appreciated.
> 
> 
> But after reading it about 20 times i think i now understand!
> ...


It was a long winded compliment.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

the sale is on now jim buy one turbo you get two free haha.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Marky_GTSt said:


> It was a long winded compliment.




Ye i worked that out after reading it a few times. 

Cheers mate. 

LOL..


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> the sale is on now jim buy one turbo you get two free haha.


As I already stated, mikegtr court you with a sale ad in your profile and as soon as realised you where rumbled you deleted it. 

So stop trying to play the smart arse with me pal. You are a spammer plain and simple. 

SPAMMER!! I don't care if you don't like me, the feeling is mutual. I hope this thread has stopped you from posting a for sale thread. 

I'm fed up waisting my life on you and will now find better things to do. As your not worth the effort.


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

just to clear the air guys sorry bout everythink i didnt mean to come cross nasty or anythink and i hope no one hate me and if you do thats fine but if you meet me one day you will change your mind but me becuase im very funny guy and love to laugh.good night


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mowales123 said:


> just to clear the air guys sorry bout everythink i didnt mean to come cross nasty or anythink and i hope no one hate me and if you do thats fine but if you meet me one day you will change your mind but me becuase im very funny guy and love to laugh.good night


Good to see you have improved your English mate.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

"like i said i dont have anytink for sale are you blind or somthink im not a playing any one on here and you will see that.go to sleep if you have a week off and enjoy your day tomorow"


Please for the love of god stop sending me pm's I don't care what you have to say. Tell someone that gives a sh*t!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

A big well done to all concerned, you actually managed to keep him contained in one thread I was getting worn out just chasing him round last night. The only downside is that his post count has got so high. Why no action against him?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Why no action against him?


cause its secretly mook in disguise lol

tib


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

MrGT said:


> cause its secretly mook in disguise lol
> 
> tib



I was wondering that, This must be a wind up... :chairshot


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No wind up I assure you, and we've trimmed for sale spamming everywhere by you mowales, you're already on 6 points for not taking the point after you were asked not to the first time. Last chance, we try to be nice most of the time. If people are getting abusive PMs let me know.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> No wind up I assure you, and we've trimmed for sale spamming everywhere by you mowales. Last chance, we try to be nice most of the time. If people are getting abusive PMs let me know.


is that all it takes to get people banned........:nervous:............tazzmaxx called me names BAN HIM lol

tib


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Tazzmaxx is a special case, or special we're not sure.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MrGT said:


> is that all it takes to get people banned........:nervous:............tazzmaxx called me names BAN HIM lol
> 
> tib


No one likes a snitch

A ban might do me a favour so that I can concentrate on proper work.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

mowales123 said:


> where is that turbo section how do i find it marky plz m8 i just dont know how to use the site very well yet?


Try using the SEARCH button :chairshot


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Tazzmaxx is a special case, or special we're not sure.


That's what the man who drives the bus with the big windows says. In fact, he says we're all special, that's why we're on there:chuckle:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's what the man who drives the bus with the big windows says. In fact, he says we're all special, that's why we're on there:chuckle:


. Tazzmaxx off topic I know, but are you still fixing broken ps3's as my 60gb ps3 is not taking the disc properly and sometime won't eject it. 

I'll move this on to pm's if you prefer.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> . Tazzmaxx off topic I know, but are you still fixing broken ps3's as my 60gb ps3 is not taking the disc properly and sometime won't eject it.
> 
> I'll move this on to pm's if you prefer.


I wouldn't even know what a PS3 looked like if it hit me on the head. You must be thinking of someone else. Video games are for kids. Grow up:flame:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I wouldn't even know what a PS3 looked like if it hit me on the head. You must be thinking of someone else. Video games are for kids. Grow up:flame:


Sorry grandad I must be thinking of someone else...:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> . Tazzmaxx off topic I know, but are you still fixing broken ps3's as my 60gb ps3 is not taking the disc properly and sometime won't eject it.
> 
> I'll move this on to pm's if you prefer.




Have you tried rubbing the disk on your trouser leg?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Have you tried rubbing the disk on your trouser leg?


Really??? 
I don't fancy scratching the discs. 
My ps3 is used 99% of the time as a DVD/ blu-ray player. So I mite just buy the new slim and stick my original 60gb back in it's box in the loft.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

i was kidding lol


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> i was kidding lol


:nervous: cool...(bit slow today)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> :nervous: cool...(bit slow today)


I thought that was what everyone did if a disk didnt work lol


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I thought that was what everyone did if a disk didnt work lol


i blame the kids espescially my youngest (to little to defend them selves lol)

Tib


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mowales123 said:


> i just said i dont have anythink to sale i sold my turbo last week on ebay and im just buying a new turbo now so i need to ask a few quastions thats all.



Well this post is from Toni our mod, This quote is from the Spamming for 50 thread..

"We've already deleted two lots of for sale stuff on the back of other threads, and in the profile, and warned and given infraction points. Either the guy has never used a forum before in his life (in which case we'll give him a break) or he's not got a full load of bricks. Waiting a few days seems to need a bit more intellectual nous than that, but we'll see."


As you kept saying you have nothing for sale, this just goes to show your full of sh*t M8!!!!!!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> I thought that was what everyone did if a disk didnt work lol


I once suggested to somebody they should use washing up liquid and a sponge to clean the disc (it was quite grubby), rinse it off and dry and this can help.... They used a sponge allright, Scouring pad one from the kitchen...


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I once suggested to somebody they should use washing up liquid and a sponge to clean the disc (it was quite grubby), rinse it off and dry and this can help.... They used a sponge allright, Scouring pad one from the kitchen...



I know I'm slow... but not stupid.. (Or am I :nervous

It just takes alot longer to take the disc, and sometime when i touch eject It just clicks and refuses to spit the disc out.

I think I'll just upgrade to the slim, so when I put blu-rays on my blue hd light on the amp will light up...:thumbsup:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

frigging entertainment!!! LOL


'Jim-lm' if your serious about cleanng a scratched disc, try using tooth paste.

Wet tisssue and a bit of tooth paste :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

nozza1 said:


> frigging entertainment!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 'Jim-lm' if your serious about cleanng a scratched disc, try using tooth paste.
> ...



Hi nozza1, Its not the discs that are the problem. I'm my ps3. I have had it since launch and is starting to play up. So it's upgrade time I think. 

But thank you for the advice about cleaning discs...:thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

jim-lm said:


> Hi nozza1, Its not the discs that are the problem. I'm my ps3. I have had it since launch and is starting to play up. So it's upgrade time I think.
> 
> But thank you for the advice about cleaning discs...:thumbsup:




Try hitting the PS3 a few times. If this don't work then kick it. Failing that buy a new one. 

However be car-full, i smashed up two PS3's in a row (1 brand new) , turns out my plug socket had stopped working and not the PS3. Guess i shouldn't of kicked them both in anger. Curry's wouldn't accept the 1 day old one back with a stamped on body.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> Try hitting the PS3 a few times. If this don't work then kick it. Failing that buy a new one.
> 
> However be car-full, i smashed up two PS3's in a row (1 brand new) , turns out my plug socket had stopped working and not the PS3. Guess i shouldn't of kicked them both in anger. Curry's wouldn't accept the 1 day old one back with a stamped on body.


Matty you have issues buddy....


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

mattysupra said:


> Try hitting the PS3 a few times. If this don't work then kick it. Failing that buy a new one.
> 
> However be car-full, i smashed up two PS3's in a row (1 brand new) , turns out my plug socket had stopped working and not the PS3. Guess i shouldn't of kicked them both in anger. Curry's wouldn't accept the 1 day old one back with a stamped on body.


Ha ha, class 

Is this a video of you at work Matty?

YouTube - Computer freak loses temper


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

jim-lm said:


> Matty you have issues buddy....


Given Sony's MAJOR F UP, I would quite happily shove a PS3 though Sony's windows.

:chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Good morning everyone and thanks to one and all for making such a brilliant start to the day! This thread is just priceless. And for mosales..... _Gud mning an fanks for maken such a briwyiant start 2 the day. _

:thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Good morning everyone and thanks to one and all for making such a brilliant start to the day! This thread is just priceless. And for mosales..... _Gud mning an fanks for maken such a briwyiant start 2 the day. _
> 
> :thumbsup:



Glad to be of service John....:thumbsup:


Is your car back together yet boss...


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

nozza1 said:


> frigging entertainment!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 'Jim-lm' if your serious about cleanng a scratched disc, try using tooth paste.
> ...




do this then it will be in mint condition.......

il get my coat..


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

skyliner56 said:


> do this then it will be in mint condition.......
> 
> il get my coat..



:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I wonder if this is the same numpty.....:chairshot


gt3076r help - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Where is he today, any activity yet? I thought he'd got thicker skin than this. Disappointed, very disappointed.

Probably got stuck reading the paper when he got to the property section and saw an advert for "affordable housing". I can see it now, some poor estate agent in Cardiff trying to tell him that they don't even know what a Skyline is, let alone a turbo.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kids are back at school today


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

ah no is that the end of it. I was looking forward to reading some more. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

alpeag said:


> ah no is that the end of it. I was looking forward to reading some more. Absolutely brilliant!


He joined on 7th April before schools started to break up and he did this before, got to 50, got zeroed out, did a few and went quiet again. He'll be back, for sure. He's just re-grouping at the moment ready for a fresh onslaught. Oh goody, can't wait.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

don't really approve of this act of ganging up and bullying tbh.. leave it out, he has been told numerous times, so he should know where his faith lies. Mods should decide what to do.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> don't really approve of this act of ganging up and bullying tbh.. leave it out, he has been told numerous times, so he should know where his faith lies. Mods should decide what to do.


99 times out of 100 I'd agree with you but this guy is immune to it. He took no notice the first time and he's took little notice the second time. I chased him round the other night telling him to stop thread crapping and every thread he turned up in was the same old junk. It wouldn't have mattered if I was a Mod, he'd have carried on. The Mods ask for our assistance in rounding up the bad 'uns and I was doing my bit along with some others. It's not too much to ask to abide by the forum rules is it? This guy just plain abuses them and in this instance he's getting what he deserves. I appreciate that 2 wrongs don't make a right but look what it took to slow him down a bit. The guy is thick skinned, he can handle it. It'll be business as usual from me if he carries on. Feel free to report me if it troubles you, it is your right after all. Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Most of the time I'd agree Nigel, but in this instance the guy in question has ignored two mod requests, got 6 points infraction and continued to do the same. I guess I could have just banned the guy, but I see this thread as letting the chap in question know it's not just the mods having a go, and hopefully it'll hammer the point home.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

oh man how did I miss this thread?!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

CSB said:


> oh man how did I miss this thread?!


I normally miss the good threads...

I'm hoping he can handle it and come back on, but It looks doubtful...:shy:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

You scared him off ? I hope you all feel ashamed of yourselves....


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> You scared him off ? I hope you all feel ashamed of yourselves....


erm............:nervous:









*NO* 


tib


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Personally I felt sorry for him and tried to help.... There I was reading all these posts from some poor deranged idiot..... 








Then I came out of the R35 section.....


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Personally I felt sorry for him and tried to help.... There I was reading all these posts from some poor deranged idiot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or It could of been GTRSTAR pulling our leg...


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> don't really approve of this act of ganging up and bullying tbh.. leave it out, he has been told numerous times, so he should know where his faith lies. Mods should decide what to do.


But it's the internets...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> Or It could of been GTRSTAR pulling our leg...


It was quite difficult to shake the idea of some bastard at the other end laughing away.... I reckon it was Mook tbh.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Feel free to report me if it troubles you, it is your right after all. Have a pleasant evening.


Why should it trouble me mate? nor I'm pointing a finger at yourself in particular. All I'm saying is that this act of bullying and ganging up is school kid stuff in itself. In such instances it's sensible to report such matters to the mods and they will take care of things and decide how to resolve the matter. No need to start a thread and gang up, which surely contradicts the very point this thread is based on in the first place. 
Hope you are having a pleasant evening too sir.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK guys I think for now it's served a purpose anyway...


----------

